# Williams-Sonoma has rub pack on sale.



## done fl style (Feb 3, 2012)

Rub pack is on sale for $16.99. Although their hamburger seasoning is not included in this package. You need to try if you have not.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...g-rub-collection/?catalogId=61&cm_src=AutoRel


----------



## big andy a (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems really pricey to me.  You get 4 tins of rubs, each tin is 1.5oz. of rub.  That means you get 6oz. in total for $16.99.  If that's multiplied out it's over $45.00 per pound!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Really expensive when you can buy rubs for less than $5.00/lb. and make them for about $3.00/lb.  

Nice tins though.

Curt.


----------

